# Unterhaltsamer Film Abend



## CyberLotus (21. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute !
Ich weiss im Netz gibts ne Menge solcher Threads, aber ich wollte meinen eigenen haben *-*

Also: Ich suche Filme für nen unterhaltsamen Abend.
Ich schreibe bewusst nicht Horror Filme, weil mir dann wieder SAW, oder splater Filme empfohlen werden.
Es geht eher um sowas wie, kA wie Paranormal Activity ---> Filme die gewisse Spannung aufbauen, ohne irgendwelche Menschen unnormal zu entstellen oder sinnlose Gewalt (Halloween als beispiel... Doch ich glaube es war halloween)


Heist im enteffekt suche ich (gott klingt das *******)
Spannende "Gruselfilme"


Ps.: Wenn jmd. noch etwas herlich Sinnloses wie The Superbad movie kennt, einfach dazu posten 

mfG


----------



## Research (21. Februar 2012)

Destrict 9,
Alien......
Reanimator,
Pulp Fiction,
Hot Fuzz,
The Guard,
Kick Ass,


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (21. Februar 2012)

Insidious wäre zb wie Paranomal Activity


----------



## CyberLotus (21. Februar 2012)

Ty


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2012)

Event Horizon


----------



## CyberLotus (21. Februar 2012)

Wow sind zum tei ja echt alt 

Was mir bisher am besten gefallen hat, was trailer angeht:
Hot fuzz
Kick ass
The guard
Insidious
Und Rec. (nicht wegen dem trailer, sondern weil nen Kumpel den UNBEDINGT sehen will...)

Edit. Was ist mit alien gemeint, da kommt ne menge...


----------



## mds51 (21. Februar 2012)

Alien 1, 2, 4 (3 ist Schrott) 
--> Alien - Das unheimliche Wesen aus einer fremden Welt
--> Aliens - Die Rückkehr
--> Alien -Die Wiedergeburt
Insidious
Captivity (fand ich persönlcih gut, geht aber eher ein bisschen zu Gewalt, als Grusel)
Ghost Ship


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2012)

Du kennst Alien nicht? Das ist ein absolute Klassiker fürs Sci-Fi-Horror-Genre, an sich sogar überhaupt allgemein für Horror. Der Film heißt einfach nur "Alien" bzw. in D mit dem Untertitel "Das unheimliche Wesen aus einer fremden Welt". Absoluter Klassiker, der seiner Zeit weit voraus war - sieht auch vom Design und allem drumherum eher wie ein Film aus, der mind aus den 90er Jahren stammen müsste, ist aber schon von 1979. Dagegen sehen zB die Star Trek-next Generation-Folgen aus wie aus der Hippiezeit  

OFDb - Alien - Das unheimliche Wesen aus einer fremden Welt (1979)
es gibt  noch 3 weitere Teile: "Aliens - die Rückkehr", Alien 3 und "Alien - Die Wiedergeburt".

Könnte allerdings sein, dass ALien für "jüngere Leute" etwas lahm ist vor allem am Anfang. Das ist halt kein Hollywood "es witzeln die feschen aufgestylten Hauptdarsteller, bis ihnen das Lachen vergeht"-Film. Aber gut, wer Paranormal Activity nicht langweilig findet, der wird wohl nur bei einem kasachisch-polnischen Programmkino-Film einschlafen...


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2012)

Alien ist einfach Top!

Nur AVP ist Mist. Kinderkacke.


----------



## michelthemaster (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, die Alien Filme sind wirklich cool und haben auch eine gute (zusammenhängende) Geschichte. Was ich auch immer wieder empfehlen möchte, ist "Ziemlich beste Freunde", auch wenn es kein Horror-Film ist. Der Film ist einfach dermaßen gut, das ich nicht anders kann 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (22. Februar 2012)

Also hot fuzz und kick ass würde ich jetzt nicht als Gruselfilme bezeichnen  Event Horizon und Alien 1-4 sind natürlich schon "Schmankerl" 
Wird eh bald ein Nachfolger bzw die Vorgeschichte zu Alien in die Kinos kommen. Leider weiß ich jetzt den Titel nicht mehr


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2012)

B_R_O_C_K_E schrieb:


> Wird eh bald ein Nachfolger bzw die Vorgeschichte zu Alien in die Kinos kommen. Leider weiß ich jetzt den Titel nicht mehr


Prometheus. Auf den Film freue ich mich dieses Jahr am meisten.

Hatte dazu auch einen Thread eröffnet:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/193496-prometheus-von-ridley-scott.html


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (22. Februar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Prometheus. Auf den Film freue ich mich dieses Jahr am meisten.
> 
> Hatte dazu auch einen Thread eröffnet:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/193496-prometheus-von-ridley-scott.html


 
Ja genau, so heisst der Film  Auf den freue ich mich auch, denn die AvP-Filme waren doch wirklich müll


----------



## Research (22. Februar 2012)

Iron Sky Iron Sky,Battleship,The Avengers,full 7 movies official trailers compilation 2012/2011 HD - YouTube (Sind noch andere Trailer mit drin).
Könnte der Geheimtipp des Jahres werden.

Shaun of the Dead.

Die ersten Re-Animator (ungeschnitten) waren sehr genial.


----------

